# Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

(i apologize in advance for the long story)
so over the winter i did an O2M swap, i just now got the car running again, as ive been waiting on some other turbo parts to tie it all together. car fires up first crank. Awesome! i figured the clutch hydraulics would need to be bled so a friend and i bled and bled it, no air, all is well right? wrong. go to back out of my driveway, and i cant get it in gear. the clutch wont disengage. engine off, i am able to select 1-6+R so the gear box is ok. car still off, put it reverse or 1st, clutch depressed and crank it over, in doing so, the car wants to move forward or backwards.. so to wrap this LONG story up, clutch wont disengage.
*CLIFF NOTES*
02m swap mk4 1.8t. using 02m clutch line, ClutchNet RED p/p, 6puck sprung hub disk, and SPEC billet steel flywheel, NEW LuK Slave/release bearing. system is bled, clutch WILL NOT Disengage fully. someone please help me


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (boosted b5)*

Has your Spec FW been machined? IS it used, and your disc and P/P new?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (simon-says)*

all new, i would never buy a used clutch/flywheel combo. and neither of what you mentioned would cause a problem disengaging. if those 2 surfaces were worn unevenly it would cause ENGAGEMENT issues. but thanks for the reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (boosted b5)*

My bet, though a long shot, is the clutch disc is installed backwards, and the thicker of the two sides is too thick to allow the clutch to disengage. Just my .02, take it for what it's worth...
Mike


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (Blk95VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blk95VR6* »_My bet, though a long shot, is the clutch disc is installed backwards, and the thicker of the two sides is too thick to allow the clutch to disengage. Just my .02, take it for what it's worth...
Mike

while it makes sense. the clutch disk is facing spring buckets out. clutchnet sticker away from flywheel.. this car has been a nightmare. has been apart since october 08 for work(blown 3071,trans, axles etc) been waiting for the fmic for ever, finally got it, car runs pheonominal, new Tapp 630 file, idles better than my old tapp file. i was so excited. now i just want to sell it. im wondering if theres a problem with this slave/release bearing. i hope not because that itself requires a trans drop, and its a brand new LuK unit.


----------



## lmaonster (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (boosted b5)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4376420


----------



## lmaonster (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (lmaonster)*

have the exact same problem. maybe this way will work for you, not me


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (lmaonster)*

thats a good link.
*blk95.* you were on the right track. confirmed by Arnold @ pagparts. the single mass conversion 02m clutch/flywheel installs differently than one would think based on other single mass kits, like the g60/vr6 setups.on an O2M the hub/spring basket must FACE the flywheel, as opposed to a 5speed setup where the basket is facing the PPlate.. now i know. this was my first 02m setup ive done, and i followed traditional rules. 
tranmission is going to be dropped, clutch flipped, reinstall/bleed and hopefully drive it tomorrow. thanks for the replies guys, ill let you know how things turn out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by boosted b5 at 12:26 PM 6-27-2009_


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (boosted b5)*

well, pulled the trans last night. swapped the clutch disk around. reinstalled, bled it. drove it







first time driving the car with full boost. 24psi on street tires = spinning 3rd









thanks for the replies. i hope this thread can help someone not be as retarded as i am. pictures too for you 02M guys installing a clutch net setup.
if the disk looks like this, youre* DOING IT RIGHT*


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (boosted b5)*

No problem at all, glad you got it fixed. I ran into this same problem with my O2M install, as the engin and transmission just wouldn't _quite_ go completely together when bolting it up to put it into my car. I pulled it back apart, flipped the pressure plate, and all was well with the car. Glad to see you got it fixed and we could help...
Mike


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (Blk95VR6)*

Hello, do you have a set of pictures of the procedure to replace the clutch? if you do, would you be so kind and share them here tanks a lot.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (boosted b5)*

Hi I have this same tranny setup... Are you getting excessive chatter? I am woundering if I have the clutch disk in backwards as well... Mine engages but make a hell of a lot of noise.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (cesarel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cesarel* »_Hello, do you have a set of pictures of the procedure to replace the clutch? if you do, would you be so kind and share them here tanks a lot.










I think this is what you're looking for...
Mike


----------



## cesarel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Mk4 1.8t AWP 5-> 6speed O2M swap, clutch issue (Blk95VR6)*

Nice, thanks man!


----------

